# Betriebsspannung - Moeller Schütz 400V 5,5kW



## Chavare (10 Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen mit welcher Spannung der Netzschütz von Moeller (400V 5,5kW) betrieben wird? 24VAC?

http://de.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=4930135
*Marke* Moeller 
*Hersteller-Teilenummer* DILM12-10(400V50HZ440V60HZ) 

Hab keine weitere Daten. 

Grüße!
Chavare


----------



## jabba (10 Juni 2010)

Steht doch eindeutig unter Spulenspannung : 400V ac


----------



## Chavare (10 Juni 2010)

danke, ich meine die Steuerspannung/Schaltspannung an den A1/A2 Klemmen/Spulenanschluss. Wie hoch ist die?

und ist das AC oder DC??


----------



## jabba (10 Juni 2010)

Immer noch 400V

Sag doch mal was du brauchst

24V AC wäre dieses


----------



## Chavare (10 Juni 2010)

hmm, auf die ASnschlüsse 1,2,3,4,5,6 gehe ich mit meinem Drehstrom 400V / 3~ rein und raus. 

Auf A1/A2 setze ich meine Schaltspannung/Spulenspannung mit der ich den Schütz ein und ausschalte. Wie hoch muss diese Spannung sein? 400v niemals!  

Auf A1 gehe ich mit meinem L1 Pluspol und auf A2 mit der N-Leitung. 

Hoffe es ist jetzt klarer.


----------



## Chavare (10 Juni 2010)

falsch kommentiert


----------



## jabba (10 Juni 2010)

Du redest um dein problem herum.

Hast du das Schütz und willst von mir wissen welche Spannung da drauf soll ?
Die Antwort lautet bei dem Schütz was du ausgesucht hast 400V AC,
das gibt es so zu kaufen mit dieser Steuerspannung.

Oder:

Sucht du ein Schütz für was auch immer
Wenn du von L1 auf A1 und von N auf A2 gehen willst , brauchst du ein Schütz mit 230V AC siehe  hier.


----------



## Chavare (10 Juni 2010)

ich folmulier's mal anders.

Ich möchte einen Schütz einbauen bei dem ich auf die ein/ausgänge 1,2,3,4,5,6 die 400V Drehstrom schalten möchte...

Was muss ich dann für die Anschlüsse A1 und A2 beachten?


----------



## crash (10 Juni 2010)

wenn du "so viel" davon verstehst dann lass lieber die Finger davon!


----------



## Chavare (10 Juni 2010)

zu spät.  würde mich über content freuen.


----------



## crash (10 Juni 2010)

Wenn du das Schütz schon hast da guck mal was da drauf steht.
Neben der Schaltleistung steht da auch die Spulenspannung drauf.
Wenn du das Schütz noch nicht hast dann bestelle dir eins mit der Spulenspannung die du brauchst.


----------



## crash (10 Juni 2010)

hier ein Schütz 24V DC
steht zwischen den A1/A2 Klemmen

und noch eins 230V 50Hz


----------



## MSB (10 Juni 2010)

Chavare schrieb:


> ich folmulier's mal anders.
> 
> Ich möchte einen Schütz einbauen bei dem ich auf die ein/ausgänge 1,2,3,4,5,6 die 400V Drehstrom schalten möchte...
> 
> Was muss ich dann für die Anschlüsse A1 und A2 beachten?



Was musst du bezüglich A1/A2 beachten:
Das die Steuerspannung dem entspricht was du halt brauchst/haben möchtest.

Ein und dasselbe Schütz gibt es für div Spulenspannungen, siehe:



Das * bedeutet übrigens, das auf  Anfrage noch weitere Spannungen  möglich sind.

Üblich, also 08/15 Geräte sind 24V DC und 230V AC Schütze.
24V AC ist noch so einigermaßen üblich, vor allem in der HLK-Technik.
Alle anderen Spannungen sind eher unüblich.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Rudi (10 Juni 2010)

Ich denke eher hier will uns einer verarschen.


----------



## Chavare (10 Juni 2010)

DANKE! Meine Frage wurde von MSB perfekt beantwortet.

Mein Kollege hat den Schütz bestellt und der Schütz ist bei mir noch nicht angekommen. Und der Kollege im Urlaub. 

Jetzt muss ich warten bis das Teil da ist und schauen welche Spulenspannung erforderlich ist. Dann kann ich das Schaltbild erweitern. 

Werde wohl öfters hier vorbeischauen!


----------



## jabba (10 Juni 2010)

Chavare schrieb:


> Werde wohl öfters hier vorbeischauen!



Falls du deine Umbaumaßnahme überleben solltest,
oder war das eine Drohung ?


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (12 Juni 2010)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Mit deinem deinem Schütz DILM12-10 (400V50HZ440V60HZ) kannst du deine 400V schalten, aber die Spannung zwischen A1 und A2 muss auch 400V betragen. Dein Schütz ist für 400/690V Industrienetze...

Du brachst ein DILM12-10 (230V50HZ240V60HZ). Aber wie crash schon schreibt: LASS DIE FINGER DAVON!!!
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

edit: Man sollte auch die zweite Seite lesen..

gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Pockebrd (12 Juni 2010)

Chavare, was für eine Anwendung soll denn der Schütz verwendet werden ?


----------



## Chavare (1 Juli 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> Mit deinem deinem Schütz DILM12-10 (400V50HZ440V60HZ) kannst du deine 400V schalten, aber die Spannung zwischen A1 und A2 muss auch 400V betragen. Dein Schütz ist für 400/690V Industrienetze...
> 
> Du brachst ein DILM12-10 (230V50HZ240V60HZ).
> ...


 
Hallo und Danke,

Der Schütz ist jetzt da bzw. wurde geliefert (siehe beitrag oben. ich habe den nicht bestellt und wusste nicht welcher ankommen wird, daher der themenstart). 

Es ist ein DILM12-10 (230V50HZ240V60HZ). 

Somit ist klar mit welcher Spannung ich ihn schate. A1/A2 bekommt in dem Fall 230 V. 

@Pockedbrd: Ich möchte meine 400V damit Schalten. Ein Not-Aus Schalter auf der A1/A2 Leitung dient zur manuellen Abschaltung des Schützes.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juli 2010)

Chavare schrieb:


> Ich möchte meine 400V damit Schalten. Ein Not-Aus Schalter auf der A1/A2 Leitung dient zur manuellen Abschaltung des Schützes.


 
Wenn ich das so lese und deine frage im diesen Thread http://www.sps-forum.de/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=268414
möchte ich dir sehr ans Herz legen, das du die Finger davon lässt.
Bestelle einen Fachmann, mit solchen sachen wie mal eben etwas an
400V anklemmen und einen Not-Aus verschalten ist nichts für einen Laien.
Das kann Augenscheinlich funktioniren, aber wenn später da jemand zu
schaden kommt haftest du und sogar mit dein Privatvermögen.

Du hast keine Ahnung willst aber an den paar Euro Stundenlohn sparen,
das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Chavare (1 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

danke für den Hinweis.

Wäre ich Fachmann, wäre ich nicht hier.

Nur zur Info. Ich habe Fachmänner um mich herum. Ich möchte aber die gleiche Sprache sprechen können. Darum bin ich hier. 

Von Sparen ist hier nicht die Rede.

Ich könnte natürlich auch mal ein Fachbuch in die Hand nehmen, aber komme ich da wirklich schneller zu meiner Antwort als durch dieses Forum?

Grüße,
Chavare


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juli 2010)

Das was du da machen möchtest lernt mann nicht mal eben aus einen
Fachbuch oder eine Forum, solche aufgaben gehören in die Hand deines
Kollegen den Fachmann. 
Wozu ist der den da wenn er ein Fachmann ist, ich behaubte mal das ich
einiges an Handwerklichen Geschick habe, aber ich würde mich nie an einer
Bremsanlage von einem Auto trauen. Wenn ich mir überlege das da ein 
Unfall mit einen Familienangehörigen passiert nur weil ich da ein wenig
mitreden wollte. Da fahr ich einfach in den Fachbetrieb.
Und genauso verhält es sich auch bei Elektrotechnische Arbeiten, besser
ist es, wenn du nicht als Laie mit deinen Halbwissen anweisungen an deine
Kollegen bzw. Fachmänner gibst.
Außerdem stellt es sich der Thread so da, als wenn du das selber zu-
sammen schraubst. Es hört sich auf jedem fall so an.


----------



## Chavare (1 Juli 2010)

Hört sich so an, ja.

Bin Azubi des mechansichen Fachbereiches, jedoch fließt bei uns das eine mit dem anderen zusammen. Und das ist auch gut so. 

Ich will jetzt nicht böse sein, aber in vielen Posts dieses Forums werden Neulinge klein gemacht. Es kommt so rüber, als ob die "Fachleute" hier um ihre Arbeitsaufträge fürchten und schimpfen, sobald mal ein Neuling einen Schraubezieher anfassen will.

Ein Forum lebt von Fachleuten und Neulingen! 

Trotzdem danke für die Hinweise auf die Sicherheitsaspekte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juli 2010)

Chavare schrieb:


> Hört sich so an, ja.
> 
> Bin Azubi des mechansichen Fachbereiches, jedoch fließt bei uns das eine mit dem anderen zusammen. Und das ist auch gut so.


 
find ich nicht, bei uns wird es so gehandhabt das mann eine Ausbildung
zum Mechatroniker macht oder zwei Ausbildungen. Dann kann man sagen
es ist gut so.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juli 2010)

Chavare schrieb:


> Hört sich so an, ja.
> 
> Bin Azubi des mechansichen Fachbereiches, jedoch fließt bei uns das eine mit dem anderen zusammen. Und das ist auch gut so.
> 
> ...


 
zu deinem geänderten Beitrag,
hier hat niemand Angst um Aufträge, ich z.b. habe nur Angst wenn ich
mal beim Kunden bin und bekomme einen Stromschlag weil da ein Laie
meint das bischen Strom schon nicht weh tut.
Die Art der Fragestellung die du hier zeigst, läst kein anderen schluß zu 
dir *dringend* anzuraten die Finger davon zu lassen, weil doch einiges
mehr zu beachten ist als du denkst.

Hast du z.b. eine Gefahrenanlyse, Leitungsberechnung, Leistungs-
berechnug gemacht. Kanns du ein Prüfprotokoll erstellen, nachdem
die Maschine messen. Kannst du die Sicherheitseinrichtung Valedieren,
erstellst du eine Betriebsanleitung und Schaltplan für das, was du da
fabrizierst und und und das könnte mann stunden lang so weitermachen.


----------



## TommyG (1 Juli 2010)

ACK,

Wenn Du Spulenspannungen, '+' und N mit NAOT-AUS- und einigen anderen Infos hier so rüberbringst, dann will Dich hier keiner runtermachen, sondern verhindern, dass du nach dem Zumpeln (an der Leitung hängen..) zum nullpostenden Holzkistenbewohner wirst. 

ok, 'wir' als Fachleute nehmen og das pure Gold aus den Kundentaschen, aber wir habe auch dafür geradezustehen, dass Leute wie Du die Anlage lebend verlassen können.

Btw, mech/ el: Bitte trenne das. Bitte lass Dich zu einer elektrisch unterwisenen Person machen. Es wird keiner der E-man lachen, wenn Du den um Hilfe fragst, es wird aber auch keiner von den mach-Man sagen:Wie konnte der Elektriker nur, wenn du tot daneben liegst.

Dazu: 5 Sicherheitsregeln... 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/5_Sicherheitsregeln

Lerne die auswendigst, predige sie jedem der meint, dass das schon passt.

Ansonsten: Welcome on Board, fragst Du wie ein Fachmann, bekommst Du Antworten von Fachmännern...

Greetz, Tom


----------

